# Any good wheel refurb places in Liverpool?



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Had my 330d for about 18months now and have been really careful about not kerbing my alloys. All of a sudden in the space of 6weeks, i manage to kerb them 3 times 

Anyway, been thinking of getting some or maybe all of them refurbed in next few months. Anyone know any good places in Liverpool?


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> Had my 330d for about 18months now and have been really careful about not kerbing my alloys. All of a sudden in the space of 6weeks, i manage to kerb them 3 times
> 
> Anyway, been thinking of getting some or maybe all of them refurbed in next few months. Anyone know any good places in Liverpool?


Hi,

I don't know of any 'Liverpool places' but national companies that are highly recommended and accept/ return unshod wheels via E-mail quotes and postal services are:

Lepsons (down south)
Rimfurbush (Midlands).

However, I've just used a company called Wheelrite in Chorley, Lancs's based upon good forum recommendations (in the grand scheme of things, Chorley is accessible to/ not too far from you really).

Please see the attached images of the finished article (I got the car/ wheels back last Sunday 06.02.2011):
I left my car with them and they looked after it well. They removed the wheels and tyres. Each wheel was acid dipped, shot blasted, primed, powder coated/ baked x 2, the wheel face was wet painted to colour match the OEM Audi finish and then they applied 2 coates of lacquer to the wheels. The total price for 4 x 20" wheels inclusive of refitting, balancing the wheels and VAT was £280.

I deliberated for weeks as to who to use (very fussy) and I checked out all the usual suspects' websites and forum recommendations. I would have used Lepsons or Rimfurbish if I hadn't gone with Wheelrite.

I'm satisfied I made the right choice. They've offered me/ provided a quality and professional local service/ product before, during and after (the owner is a very decent, confidence inspiring chap who does not present as someone simply interested in getting your money off you).

I believe they are well versed in refurbishing modern BMW wheels and when I picked my car up there was a very nice/ new shape 3 series BMW estate in the workshop having it's wheels done.

I'm now going to use Wheelrite to refurbish wheels on our other car and on my mum's BMW.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've got to say, those wheels look amazing!!! 

From what you've said about the company and the photos, they certainly do a proper job of it. The thing is I was hoping to find somewhere a bit closer to home. I won't be able to send the wheels to them, so would really need to leave my car with them.

I've had a little search on google and found a place called Colour Wizard in Liverpool. Emailed them earlier for info.

Will definitely keep Wheelrite in mind though.

Thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

have ago yourself mate,its really not that hard and if you are thinking of paying someone to do it anyway you really dont have alot to lose.have a go you might surprise yourself


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

not in livrpool but in herts
http://www.wheelrefurbishing.com/exsilver.htm#
:thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

-damon- said:


> have ago yourself mate,its really not that hard and if you are thinking of paying someone to do it anyway you really dont have alot to lose.have a go you might surprise yourself


I would have thought you really need to know what you're doing for this kind of thing. Chemically stripping paint, blasting, reparing.......I think I'll leave that to the pros 



kp 115 said:


> not in livrpool but in herts
> http://www.wheelrefurbishing.com/exsilver.htm#
> :thumb:


Thanks
Worth keeping in mind. I mean I plan getting this done in Liverpool, but just depends on where I am in week I decide to do it.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Theres a place in Runcorn on some newish industrial estate up there. Sorry cant be any more specific.


----------



## sau98rpe (Apr 21, 2009)

national alloys in widnes mate


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Theres a place in Runcorn on some newish industrial estate up there. Sorry cant be any more specific.





sau98rpe said:


> national alloys in widnes mate


Thanks guys :thumb:

Just waiting to hear back from the one I contacted in Little Crosby.
Also just remembered another place near Liverpool docks, so going to cal them in a bit


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Dizzle77 said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Just waiting to hear back from the one I contacted in Little Crosby.
> Also just remembered another place near Liverpool docks, so going to cal them in a bit


What's the place called in Little Crosby? Never knew of anyone there?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> What's the place called in Little Crosby? Never knew of anyone there?


Colour Wizard

http://www.colour-wizard.com/alloywheels.html

Still waiting for them to respond to my mail. Will probably just give them a call tomorrow if I don't hear anything


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

There is two in crosby but i can not remember the second one he is better than colour wizzard/ alloy wizzard


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.nationalalloys.co.uk/index.htm
In widnes as already mentioned here, they do a proper tyres off, wheels dipped, front n back of wheel etc kinda job all for £35
The mobile boys n other places just do the faces n leave the tyres on for £50 a wheel.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

There is a bloke on here, rgdetail, who is opening up at the end of February just off derby road in town by the Renault garage. I had a look at his website and looks very reasonable. His mobile number is also on the site. I'll see if I can find it again. He is also offering wheel refurbs. :thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I have used that one in widnes there good it was pro clean from prescot.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

joelee said:


> There is two in crosby but i can not remember the second one he is better than colour wizzard/ alloy wizzard


Yeah i called up Colour wizard. He was a nice chap, but I lost interest as soon as he said that they don't take the tyres off the wheels



ovolo said:


> There is a bloke on here, rgdetail, who is opening up at the end of February just off derby road in town by the Renault garage. I had a look at his website and looks very reasonable. His mobile number is also on the site. I'll see if I can find it again. He is also offering wheel refurbs. :thumb:


Just found his site : http://www.rgdetail.co.uk/
I'll give him a bell tomorrow. He's just down the road from where I live too 

Nice one!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

ovolo said:


> There is a bloke on here, rgdetail, who is opening up at the end of February just off derby road in town by the Renault garage. I had a look at his website and looks very reasonable. His mobile number is also on the site. I'll see if I can find it again. He is also offering wheel refurbs. :thumb:


Yeah found him.

Exchanged a few PMs with him and think I'll be going with him. He seems to to care about the quality of the finish and not rushing the job, which is great. He's also down the road from me, so it's perfect.

Probably going to book it in for sometime in April.

Nice one for the heads up! :thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> Yeah found him.
> 
> Exchanged a few PMs with him and think I'll be going with him. He seems to to care about the quality of the finish and not rushing the job, which is great. He's also down the road from me, so it's perfect.
> 
> ...


No probs mate. :thumb:


----------



## birkby294 (Nov 16, 2016)

Birkenhead Powder Coatings provide first class Wheel restoration across Liverpool and the general Merseyside area. Visit http://www.birkenheadpowdercoatings.co.uk or call 0151 650 2324 for information.


----------

